# Eagles Uniforms??



## cjever19 (Jun 2, 2007)

What's the deal with those Eagles uniforms today? New uniforms or is it a special occasion?


----------



## Jestr40 (Jul 23, 2007)

cjever19 said:


> What's the deal with those Eagles uniforms today? New uniforms or is it a special occasion?


Those are the new uni's, Eagles are going to were them for the rest of the season!

Just kidding those awful things are part of the 75th aniversary, Pittsburg wore one last week!

GO PADS!!!


----------



## cjever19 (Jun 2, 2007)

Thanks Jester

They are pretty awful. 

Go Chargers!


----------



## Ronder (Jul 9, 2007)

NFL 'throw back" week for the Eagles...

I love this NFL 'throw back'!


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

They are called throw backs because as soon as possible, the players throw them back at the equipment manager.


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

They wear them so all the lemming fans can rush out and purchase their special jerseys. Kinda like why Nascar uses all those "special" paint schemes. Nothing like a new paint scheme to drive die cast model sales.


----------



## cjever19 (Jun 2, 2007)

tonyd79 said:


> They are called throw backs because as soon as possible, the players throw them back at the equipment manager.


 :thats:


----------



## BreezeCJ (Jan 8, 2007)

cjever19 said:


> What's the deal with those Eagles uniforms today? New uniforms or is it a special occasion?


In 1933 we were known as the Frankford Yellowjackets. The uniforms were made to match the colors of the Swedish flag, as this region was first settled by Swedes. The Philadelphia city flag shares these colors.


----------



## cjever19 (Jun 2, 2007)

BreezeCJ said:


> In 1933 we were known as the Frankford Yellowjackets. The uniforms were made to match the colors of the Swedish flag, as this region was first settled by Swedes. The Philadelphia city flag shares these colors.


and there you have. thanks for the history lesson.:flag: it's amazing what you can learn on here.:up:


----------



## DarkAudit (Sep 10, 2007)

Chargers powder blues are still the best throwbacks in the NFL.

This year's Steelers team may be the best ever to wear that old uni combo... the 50s Steelers stunk


----------



## jimbo09 (Sep 26, 2006)

BreezeCJ said:


> In 1933 we were known as the Frankford Yellowjackets. The uniforms were made to match the colors of the Swedish flag, as this region was first settled by Swedes. The Philadelphia city flag shares these colors.


I really liked Keith Olbermann's call on the highlights "the Eagles, wearing the uniforms of the 1972 Winnepeg Blue Bombers..."

I like the touch of adding the helmet and color scheme to the field, if only Fox had known, they could have changed the color on the screen to coordinate. 

I think last year one of the networks would actually change the helmets on their halftime and commercial scoreboard to the throwback if they knew in time (I remember seeing the old school Buffalo so often I thought they had changed back to the old unis)


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

However, if the Iggles keep playing like they did last Sunday, perhaps they should wear those jerseys all year...


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

How about the Redskins new uniforms? They look like they should be working in one of those corndog booths at the fair!


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

When I first saw that throwback Washington helmet... I kept thinking it was an advert for Radio Shack!


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

When I saw those uniforms that the Eagles were wearing it made me want to :barf:.

Those were some ugly uniforms.


----------



## Chihuahua (Sep 8, 2007)

HDMe said:


> When I first saw that throwback Washington helmet... I kept thinking it was an advert for Radio Shack!


The helmets they wore this past Sunday were the ones the Redskins used in 1970 and 1971.


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

They should go the previous version. Those were great with Sonny Jurgensen wearing it.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Chargers are the best throwbacks.

When I was a kid, I loved the bolts only because of their unis. I'm a life long Bills fan, an AFL rival of the bolts, but boy - they're nice.

Ron Mix, Ron Hadl, Lance Alworth. Great history.


----------



## cjever19 (Jun 2, 2007)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Chargers are the best throwbacks.
> 
> When I was a kid, I loved the bolts only because of their unis. I'm a life long Bills fan, an AFL rival of the bolts, but boy - they're nice.
> 
> Ron Mix, Ron Hadl, Lance Alworth. Great history.


It is funny how kids (myself included) choose our loyalties. I like the Twins because I wished I had a twin brother.

Cheers!
:goodjob:


----------

